# 3D-Ansicht



## Schlickser (23. Dezember 2007)

Ich möchte ein Objekt, wovon ich mehrere 2D Bilder habe in ein 3D Bild umändern.
So eine Funktion wird Photoshop CS4 haben.
->http://www.photoshop-weblog.de/?p=993
Gibt es bereits sowas?


----------



## darkframe (25. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

mir fällt nur der ImageModeller ein.

Kostet aber 750,-€ und macht vielleicht nicht genau das, was Du suchst, jedenfalls, wenn ich nach dem Video gehe, welches in Deinem Link gezeigt wird.


----------



## fluessig (25. Dezember 2007)

Nach echtem 3D sah mir das nicht aus. Scheinbar kann man mit der CS4 Objekte erkennen, diese werden dann auf eine Achse gelegt und die Größe angepasst. Schließlich kann man die einzelnen zugeschnittenen Bilder in der korrekten Reihenfolge laufen lassen. 

Das zu automatisieren ist schon beachtlich, aber mit viel Handarbeit in jedem anderen Programm erreichbar.


----------

